# BISMARCK ON THURSDAY & FRIDAY



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Is anyone coming to the session on Thursday and/or Friday? I know a couple of people that are and I am trying to reschedule some work appointments to attend HB 1276 on Thursday and HB 1422 on Friday. If you plan on attending post up!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks Remmi.

We have alot of people around here who value this states resources, people who are more than willing to share their opinions on an internet forum. If you care as much as it seems around here, you owe it to yourself and all of your fellow sportsmen to make an effort to get involved. No one is asking that you do anything you aren't comfortable with, but just being there makes a huge impact.

Like I have said before, those who have a giant financial stake in these issues (mostly g/o's) will be prepared. They will bring everyone they can. It doesn't take a genius to ponder what the reaction of the legislators will be if the sportsmen turnout is abysmal. If no one shows up, it sends the message that we really don't care that much.

Some of you have probably already planned hunts for this spring. You sacrifice alot of things to actually go hunting during the season, and now is the time to sacrifice a little bit to protect that luxury.

Understandably, not everyone can make it to Bismarck... so what else can you do? In addition to the E-Tree, figure out what towns you spent gas in, what towns you stayed in a hotel, how many days you patronized their facilities and contact the appropriate senators and representatives from that area. Help them understand how much money the resident freelance hunter provides to their community. Remember, they don't know unless WE TELL THEM!

The biggest mistake you can make is to expect that someone else is going to be your voice. Complacency does no good.

Keith Groven


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Smalls,

When will you be in town on Thursday? If I feel better I would be more than happy to come and support.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The hearing is at 8:45 am. I am toying with the idea of coming down Wednesday night to so I don't have to get up so blasted early.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I wish I could come but I have to work. I am glad to see other people are going.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Smalls,

Do you have a place to stay if you come down Wed.? Your more than welcome to stay at my place if you want... I'll just make sure Beth closes the door. :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> I'll just make sure Beth closes the door. :wink:


I thought friends shared :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Some friends share more than other's... :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I know that all of my friends would LOVE to share my fianc'e with me :-? 8)


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I know that all of my friends would LOVE to share my fianc'e with me :-? 8)


So they aren't sharing her with you right now? Wow, I think you are getting the raw end of that deal!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

NO PARKING..... I got down to the capital about 8:30 and drove around for 15 minutes trying to find a place to park. Does anyone know of a good area to park there? The visitor lots, employee lots, and roadways were full. Guess I better get there earlier tomorrow morning :eyeroll:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I've been parking right on the south side of the Capitol building. I got there right around 8:30 and there were several spots left there.

I am sitting in committee hearing right now.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Smalls, you rock.....Let us know whats going on!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Smalls....you must have a computer with you...

Can you post up some of the discussion that would be appropriate???


----------

